# Moral ohne Gott möglich?



## Bester_Nick (20. August 2014)

*Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Hallo,

ich möchte wissen, ob moralisches Denken und Handeln auch ohne die Existenz Gottes zu begründen ist. Auch Atheisten denken und handeln praktisch moralisch (teils sogar moralischer als viele Theisten), aber wie sieht es mit der Theorie aus, mit dem philosophischen Fundament? Wie begründen Atheisten ihre moralische Richtschnur?


----------



## skyhigh5 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Ich hatte mal mit nem Religionslehrer eine Diskussion über dieses Thema gestartet und wir sind beide zum Entschluss gekommen, dass das moralische Verhalten großteils auf die Erziehung zurückzuführen ist.
Wird ein Kind falsch erzogen handelt es in Gewissen Situationen des Lebens nicht moralisch.


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Das ist eine Diskussion, die nie zu einem "richtigen" Ergebnis kommt.
Das liegt schon allein daran, dass "Moral" von jedem Individuum anders definiert wird. Oder einfach gesagt: Was für dich moralisch ist, muss noch lange nicht für mich gelten.
Um mal ein Beispiel für einen "moralischen Konflikt" zu nennen:
In einer "dem reinen Nutzen zugewandten" Gesellschaftsform, kann es moralisch richtig sein einen Menschen gegen seinen Willen zu töten, um mit seinen Organen mehreren Menschen das Leben zu retten.
Will heißen --> die eigene Moral wird von Allem geprägt, was dein Leben beeinflusst.
Es gibt keine richtige und falsche Moral, es gibt nur Verschiedene.
Und um meinen Comment abzuschließen: 
"Stuhlgang schmeckt gut! 1000 Fliegen können nicht irren!"


----------



## bingo88 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Nehmen wir mal aus aktuellem Anlass die IS-Terroristen. Deren moralischer Kompass ist dermaßen im A**** und die glauben ja laut eigener Aussage an Gott. Deren brutales Vorgehen rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach sogar den Einsatz chemischer Kampfstoffe. Mit konventionellen Mitteln wird man die nicht aufhalten können. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie es um deren Fanatismus bestellt ist, wenn sie in einer Wolke aus Sarin stehen und mit dessen Wirkung konfrontiert sind. Ich würde mich ansonsten als moralischer Mensch bezeichnen, aber wer dermaßen brutal vorgeht, darf keine Gnade erwarten.


----------



## Thallassa (20. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Auch Atheisten denken und handeln praktisch  moralisch (teils sogar moralischer als viele Theisten), aber wie sieht  es mit der Theorie aus, mit dem philosophischen Fundament?


 
Wertung in einer wissenschaftlichen Frage? 
Damit lenkst du ja schon fast die hier zu erwartenden Ergebnisse und verfälscht damit die Beantwortung deiner Frage.


Auch wenn ich nicht direkt aus wissenschaftlicher Literatur zitieren kann, da das einfach nicht mein Gebiet ist, versuche ich mal den passenden Ansatz dazu zu liefern.
Für die Betrachtung müssen wir aber Moral an sich als eine individuelle Ebene betrachten, nicht als die soziale Konstruktion, die sie eigentlich ist.

So sehe ich Moral als etwas, was in jedem Menschen inherent ist, wenn natürlich auch teilweise mit weitaus verschiedenen Hintergründen und Motiven. Ein einfacher Ansatz hierzu wäre "was du nicht willst, dass man dir tu, das füg auch keinem ander'n zu"
Hieraus resultiert zumindest eine Moralvorstellung, jeder Mensch, egal seiner Hintergründe, Taten und Motive im Leben, hat selbst einmal, oft bereits schon sehr früh, in einem Stadium, in dem die geistige Fähigkeit nicht ein mal ausreicht um den Begriff "Moral" zu erfassen, Dinge erlebt, die ihn verletzt, enttäuscht, etc. haben - hieraus resultiert die Vorstellung von "Moral", auf der Basis dass man, mit einer gewissen Aktion als Empfänger dieser, sich schlecht fühlt - man möchte sich aber nicht schlecht fühlen, einfach gesagt ist es in Nachhinein dann ziemlich unschön, wenn einem dieses oder jenes dennoch wiederfahren ist. Was einem selbst wiederfahren ist, versucht man selbst, anderen nicht anzutun (oder in einem anderen Moralkonstrukt, z.B. Rache, dies gleichzutun), um den-/diejenigen nicht ebenso mit seinen eigenen Taten zu "verletzen"

Dieses Denken ist durchaus ohne eine theistische Ebene möglich, angefangen beim Säugling, der von Mama gefüttert werden möchte und es als "unmoralisch" (das übersteigt die geistigen Vorstellungen eines Säuglings) ansieht, wenn er nicht von Mama gefüttert wird. 

Zu meinem Denkansatz gehört natürlich, dass man Moral so sieht, wie ich das gerade sehe -> als Aktionen, die man selbst als enttäuschend/verletzend (= unmoralisch) empfindet - in der Literatur, mit der ich wieder nicht vertraut bin, könnte Moral wieder ganz anders definiert sein - den Wiki-Eintrag dazu spare ich mir jetzt mal einfach.

Unter einem prädeterministisch-theistischen Ansatz (= Gott bestimmt all unsere Taten, Menschen sind hirnlose Marionetten weil nur das passiert, was Gott will), funktioniert mein Erklärungsansatz natürlich nicht mehr, allerdings bedeutet die Falsifizierung durch einen anderen Denkansatz nicht gleich, dass meine Theorie strikt falsch ist.



bingo88 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal aus aktuellem Anlass die  IS-Terroristen. Deren moralischer Kompass ist dermaßen im A**** und die  glauben ja laut eigener Aussage an Gott.


 
Nein, sie haben nur andere moralische Vorstellungen als du, die allerdings für die Beantwortung der Frage des OT's nichts zur Sache tun. Ob das im A ist, hat in der Beantwortung nichts verloren und interessiert eigentlich vorrangig dich und Menschen die deine Meinung teilen.


----------



## informatrixx (20. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Ich würde sagen Moral ist nicht nur eine Erziehungssache,
oder von Gott abhängig.
Ein Moralinstinkt steckt wahrscheinlich auch schon in den Genen des Menschen.

Moral hat sich vermutlich durch die Evolution des Menschen gebildet,
vom Urmenschen bis heute.

Die moralischen Handlungen sind also abhängig davon,
wie die Evolution das menschliche Gehirn geschaffen oder verändert hat,
so meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

@informatrixx

Wenn "Moralinstinkt" die Fähigkeit beschreibt, überhaupt eine Moral zu entwickeln, dann kann das durchaus stimmen.
"Moralische" Handlungen an sich, haben aber eher weniger mit "genetischer Bestimmung" zu tun.
Ein "Kaspar Hauser" hatte trotz gleicher genetischer Vorraussetzung, ganz andere moralische Vorstellungen, als alle Anderen die ihn später untersuchten.


----------



## bingo88 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Nein, sie haben nur andere moralische Vorstellungen als du, die allerdings für die Beantwortung der Frage des OT's nichts zur Sache tun. Ob das im A ist, hat in der Beantwortung nichts verloren und interessiert eigentlich vorrangig dich und Menschen die deine Meinung teilen.


Dann hatte ich die Frage wohl falsch verstanden. Dein erster Satz hätte aber gereicht, um mir das zu verdeutlichen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. August 2014)

"Was du nicht willst, das man dir tu, das füg auch keinem anderen zu."

Und

"Leben und leben lassen."

An beiden Sprichwörtern orientierte ich mich schon mein ganzes Leben und bin meiner Meinung nach super zurecht gekommen. Ich brauch an kein ausgedachtes  Fabelwesen zu glauben um richtig zu handeln. 
Religion mag zwar wichtig für einige Menschen sein, da sie ihre Hoffnung daraus schöpfen können aber diese ganzen religiösen Institutionen wie z.B. die Kirche mag ich nicht und empfinde sie als Bremse der modernen Zivilisation.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Soll man es Moral nennen oder vielleicht nicht doch eher Skrupel wenn man den Glaubensteil auslässt? Diesen Gott würde ich eher das Alibi beistellen, wenn man als Mensch nicht weiter weiß, da man seine Grundwerte ja eher in der Erziehung bekommt welche nicht den Regeln des Glaubens entsprechen müssen


----------



## thunderofhate (20. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Zum einen ist Moral nichts umfassend Objektives, da sie sich regional unterscheidet. Dennoch gibt es bestimmte Verhaltensmuster, die weltweit bestimmt zu 95% anerkannt werden.
Es ist allerdings einfacher, etwas als unmoralisch zu bezeichnen, als etwas als moralisch zu empfinden. Das ist letzten Endes auch der Grund dafür, dass es Strafgesetze gibt. Es gibt keine Belohnungen für moralisches Verhalten, allerdings wird unmoralisches Verhalten, welches andere Rechtsträger verletzt, sanktioniert.

Wollte eigentlich noch etwas weiter ausholen, allerdings ist das hier gar nicht nötig.
Wird würden wohl darin übereinstimmen, dass eine göttliche Moral objektiv sein muss. Zumindest, wenn man sich die großen monotheistischen Religionen anschaut. Demnach setzt Moral Gott nicht voraus, da sie subjektiv ist. 

Ginge es nun darum, ob ein göttliches Wesen innerhalb unterschiedlicher Gruppierungen verschiedene Verhaltensmuster als moralisch empfinden könnte, wäre die Frage nicht zu beantworten. Hier ginge es dann wieder darum, ob solch ein Wesen existieren kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Danke für die Beiträge. Allerdings sehe ich mich nicht als Moderator dieses Threads. Ich les nur still mit und denke über das Geschriebene nach. Moral ist ein sehr schwieriges Thema.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Moral ist eine Definitionsfrage.
Ich geben meinen Kindern meine Moralvorstellungen weiter die man mir einerseits beigebracht hat -- sprich Erziehung -- und die ich mir andererseits angeeignet habe im Laufe meines Lebens.
Ob meine Kinder später mal zu anderen Moralvorstellungen kommen weiß ich nicht. Moralvorstellungen sind sicher auch immer ein Teil einer Gesellschaft.
Und Gesellschaften verändern sich. Sie sind nie statisch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Je nach Generation sollte man die Werte eh anpassen denn nicht alles was man anerzogen bekommen hatte ist noch zeitgemäß.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Je nach Generation sollte man die Werte eh anpassen denn nicht alles was man anerzogen bekommen hatte ist noch zeitgemäß.


 
Und das ist das Problem bei der Religion.
Dort haben ein paar Männer -- keine Frauen -- ein paar Zeilen oder Bücher oder Buch geschrieben und das wird noch heute als Maßstab genommen.
Dabei wusste man damals noch lange nicht das was man heute weiß. Vor allem aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht.
Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Vers in der Bibel -- oder Koran -- in dem es heißt dass es nichts bringt vor dem Kühlschrank zu beten denn davon füllt er sich nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Gut das es in etlichen Teilen der westlichen Welt der kirchliche Zwang nicht mehr so ausgeprägt ist bis auf ein paar schwarze Ecken und die Gläubigen die Freiheiten einfach nehmen bis hin zum Kirchenaustritt. Die restliche Welt steht quasi fast im tiefsten Mittelalter still


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Denk an den christlichen Fundamentalismus in den USA.
Wenn da ein paar Spinner mit merkwürdigen Aussagen in das Repräsentantenhaus oder Senat gewählt werden dann machen mir um die paar Typen in den Abgeordneten Häusern fast schon weniger Sorgen als um die große Anzahl an Leute die die da rein gewählt haben.


----------



## bschicht86 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Die Gehirnforschung in Punkto Psycologie hat herausgefunden, dass vieles, was wir dachten, es sei angebohren, doch nur von den Eltern erlernt wurde. Stichwort Verhaltensmuster und Spiegelneuronen.

Daher denke ich, dass moralische Vorstellung aus dem kommen, was einem die Eltern vorgelebt haben und was die Umgebung einem vorgelebt hat. Am Ende, wenn man dann seinen eigenen Weg ins Erwachsenwerden findet, sucht man sich aus all dem vorgelebten das beste raus und macht es zu seiner Moral.

Nicht umsonst gibt es Gegenden, wo es unterdurchschnittlich zugeht und gehobene Gegenden. Es gab sogar mal ein Experiment dazu. Man stellte in einer gehobenen Gegend ein Auto mit offener Motorhaube ab. 3 Tage tat sich nichts und als es regnete, machte sogar einer die Motorhaube zu. Das gleiche  machte man in einer "unterdurchschnittlichen Gegend". Die Batterie war bereits nach wenigen Stunden weg 

Daher ist meine Vorstellung der Moral eines jeden, die er in seinem Umfeld "gespiegelt" bekam, abseits von Religion oder nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Ok, die USA das ist auch ein Kapitel für sich mit Rassenhass, Waffenlobby etc.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Ich würde mal sagen, auch Atheisten können einen adäquaten moralischen Kompass haben, oft sogar einen besseren. Eine Religion macht aus einem Menschen keinen besseren, es kann eine Wegweisung sein. Aber wie schon geschrieben, wird das Geschriebene /Gesagte durch derlei Filter/ Interprationen/Auslegungen/ eine Interessen / Machtkalkül missbraucht und entfremdet.
Nach meiner Überzeugung gibt es in allen Religionen /Weltanschauungen eine Gemeinsamkeit, oft Essenz genannt. Leider ist dieses fast kaum noch zu erkennen. Die entsprechenden Essenzen werden oft Mystiker genannt und belächelt. Dabei beherbergen diese oft noch als letzte die Kernaussagen...Dieses löst Reaktionen bei diversen Menschen aus, in diesen Tagen reicht oft schon (auch hier) der Begriff Religion , v.a. die Begriffe Islam und Koran, bei entsprechenden "Personen" eine habituelle Schnappatmung auszulösen...(finde ich Lustig zu lesen...).
Aber auch der Islam hat diese Essenz, bei denen wird häufig Sufismus genannt...
Bewusst lebende Eltern,  authentisch und offen, können ihren Kindern meist sehr viel mehr mit auf dem Lebensweg geben.

Oh,. ich schweife ab, ich wollte eigentlich damit ausdrücken, das eigentlich jede Religion mit ihrer Essenz einen wertfreien /-armen Kontext mitbringt, dieser Kern (z.b. liebende, mitfühlende Güte...) ist in den Essenzen vorhanden...und dieser ist ganz eindeutig auch ein moralischer Richtungszeig. Gott / oder einen sogenannten exklusiv-Imaginärfreund...braucht es allerdings dafür nicht unbedingt. 

Ich bin übrigens seit 20 Jahren in keiner Kirche mehr (kenne aber viele, von ex- Zeugen Jehovas, über Fundi-Freikirchen bis hin zu Erzkatholen, die meisten in meinem Gegenwartskontakten würde ich aber eher (genau wie ich selbst) eher dem "dicken Freundlich grinsenden Mann unter einem Baum sitzend" nahestehend bezeichnen..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Eine Glockendisco hatte ich zuletzt Anfang der 80er besuchen müssen konnte aber die Zeit sinnvoll für ein Schläfchen nutzen. Kurz danach hatte ich mein Verhältnis mit Gott und Glauben aufgekündigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Ganz ehrlich? Der erste Gedanke den ich beim lesen des Threadtitels hatte war "Ist denn Gott ohne Moral möglich"?

Für mich stellt sich die Frage was da zuerst da war. Ein Gott, der die Menschen schuf und ihnen Werte vermittelte (etwa "bring alle um die andere Götter haben" und sowas) oder wars eher so, dass eine Form von Affen sich soweit entwickelte, dass sie soziales Verhalten als zielführend für sich entdeckten und zu einer Form von Moral weiterentwickelten... und dann unter Zuhilfenahme von einigen für die damalige Zeit unerklärlichen Naturphänomenen getrieben einen Verantwortlichen in ihrem Kopf erschaffen mussten und ihn Gott nannten und bis heute glauben dass er der Moralverkünder war?

Ich halte letztere Version für deutlich wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> und dann unter Zuhilfenahme von einigen für die damalige Zeit unerklärlichen Naturphänomenen getrieben einen Verantwortlichen in ihrem Kopf erschaffen mussten und ihn Gott nannten und bis heute glauben dass er der Moralverkünder war?


Klingt so, als würden wir irgendwann alle Naturphänomene erklären können. Demnach wären uns mental ja keine Grenzen gesetzt. Etwas hochmütig, das anzunehmen, selbst wenn man vermutlich der intellgenzbegabteste Säuger ist. Wer sagt, dass unsere Wahrnehmung im Bezug auf eine höheres Wesen nicht eben so beschränkt sein kann wie das einer Ameise im Bezug auf das unsere? Denn wir existieren auch, ohne dass die Amaise uns derart umfassend begreifen kann.


Mein weiterer Gedankengang:
Abgesehen von der Problematik mit der Subjektivität von Moralvorstellungen, wäre zu diskutieren, ob Moral sich verändern kann und seit wann es Grundzüge ihrer gibt. Hierbei scheitert das Ganze auch wieder am Wesen Gottes. Kann er wollen, dass Moral sich erst entwickelt?


@ ThomasGoe69

Mal ohne Wertung:
Der Islam ist lediglich eine Erweiterung des Christentums, wie das Christentum eine Erweiterung des Judentums darstellt. Die Ursprünge sind bekannt und eigentlich nicht zu widerlegen. Wäre merkwürdig, wenn es demnach keine Gemeinsamkeiten gäbe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Klingt so, als würden wir irgendwann alle Naturphänomene erklären können. Demnach wären uns mental ja keine Grenzen gesetzt.



Klingt nur so, bedeutet es aber nicht. 
Ich bin weder der Meinung dass der Mensch in der Lage ist die Welt komplett zu verstehen noch dass uns mental keine Grenzen gesetzt wären, ich glaube (nach einem naturwissenschaftlichen Studium) sogar eher, dass unsere Grenzen verglichen mit dem Universum und dessen Inhalt geradezu lächerlich eng gesteckt sind.

Trotzdem bin ich der Überzeugung (harter Optimismus incoming) dass die Menschheit es duchaus zu einem allgemeinen Bildungsstand bringen könnte in ferner Zukunft wo kein Mensch mehr auf der Erde weilt der für irgendein Alltagsphänomen einen Gott oder Magie benötigt um zu verstehen was gerade warum passiert ist (man muss kein Quantenphysiker sein um zu verstehen warum es blitzt).

Genauso glaube ich durchaus um die Biege zum Kernthema zu machen, dass das gleiche auch für soziale Intelligenz (korrekt heißts glaube ich "Emotionale Intelligenz") gilt, so dass es im Bereich des machbaren ist, dass die Menschen eine soziale Gemeinschaft mit Werten und Moral zum Nutzen aller erlangen kann die ohne jeden Gott auskommt.

Wir sind nur leider wie man ja aktuell im Osten sehen kann so weit davon entfernt sowas zu erreichen dass es noch Hunderte wenn nicht Tausende Jahre dauern wird sofern die Menschheit noch so lange überlebt bis die Vernunft endlich über die Religion gesiegt hat. Letztere tut natürlich alles dafür, möglichst viele Leute bei der Stange um nicht zu sagen dumm zu halten, denn das bringt (ganz unreligiös und völlig logisch durchdacht) schlicht am meisten Macht und Geld.

Ich denke under Bildungsstand und Religion ist da ganz eng miteinander verknüpft - denn je weniger man weiß desto mehr muss man (anderen) glauben.


----------



## thunderofhate (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

@ Incredible Alk

Ok, du nimmst an, dass die Fantasie herhalten musste, weil bestimmte Dinge nicht erklärt werden können. Ein plausibler Ansatz. Manche Ansicht teile ich mit dir ja sogar.
Allerdings würde mich jetzt interessieren, für wie groß du die Wahrscheinlichkeit hältst, dass es ein höheres Wesen geben kann, welches wir evenutell kaum wahrnehmen oder begreifen können. Deswegen auch mein Beispiel mit der Ameise und dem Menschen. Du bist von unserer Beschränktheit ja auch überzeugt.

Um zu klären, ob Moral ohne Gott möglich ist, müsste man sich ja zunächst darüber einigen, was Moral denn Überhaupt darstellt und wie ihr Wesen ist. Wurde hier im Groben bereits getan. Zum anderen geht es dann um Gott. Wenn man einen atheistischen Ansatz wählt, kann man die Frage direkt mit "ja" beantworten. Nimmt man hingegen eine monotheistische Position, könnte es heißen "Kein Mensch ohne Gott, demnach keine Moral ohne Gott".
Richtig interessant wird die Diskussion allerdings erst zwischen diesen beiden Ansichten, und hier gibt es unendlich viele Szenarien. 
Allerdings schätze ich, dass man hier sowohl zu einem "ja" als auch zu einem "nein" kommen wird, wo keines wahrscheinlicher als das andere ist. 

Bist du der Ansicht, dass Emotionale Intelligenz und Bildung/Intelligenz (beides verschiedene Dinge, dennoch sollen sie der Gesamtheit halber aufgeführt werden) voneinander abhängig sind? Ich bin nämlich davon überzeugt, dass sie unabhängig voneinander existieren. Moral entwickelt sich meiner Meinung nach durch Gewohnheit. Das ist zuerst die elterliche Erziehung, später geschieht dies durch Schule und Bekanntenkreise.

Um hier jetzt noch auf die Auswirkung der Weltreligionen eingehen zu können, müsste man ja wissen, welche Wertvorstellungen es in Kreisen gab, bevor der Gedanke an göttliche Wesen aufkam. Dass die Anhänger vieler Religionen andere ausschließen oder hassen, liegt nicht an der Religion selbst, sondern an der Manipulation durch Menschen mit Einfluss und unserer Anfälligkeit. Hier stimme ich wieder zu, dass eine bessere Bildung uns gegen diese gezielten Manipulation immun machen könnte.
Wenn man es auf eine abstraktere Ebene bringen möchte, ist es eigentlich nur Fanatismus, egal welcher Art. Reicht die Religion nicht zur Abgrenzung oder spielt keine Rolle, dann geschieht dies durch politische Gesinnung, die Vorliebe für einen anderen Fußballverein etc... Auch wenn das dann meistens etwas abgeschwächtere Formen sind.


----------



## azzih (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Moralvorstellungen in den unterschiedlichen Religionen sind halt stark ausgearbeitet und gebündelt mit Verhaltensregeln etc. und unterscheiden sich damit je nach Kultur etwas. Allerdings gibt es schon soetwas wie universelle Moralvorstellungen, wie das man keine andern Menschen tötet und auch in den meisten Kulturen irgend eine wie auch immer geartete Treueregel zum Partner/in. Ich denke das ist schlicht Teil unserer Biologie, der Mensch ist ein intelligentes und soziales Wesen. Wir sind seit jeher auf unsere "Sippe" angewiesen und ein Zusammenleben ist halt nur mit sozialen Regeln möglich.

Dazu kommt das in der Moderne und Postmodere die Religion an Bedeutung verloren hat und dies durch Moralphilosophie ersetzt wurde und durch Gesellschaftswerte die wir von klein auf erlernen. In unserem Kulturkreis wären das wohl die "westlichen Wertevorstellungen"  wie Toleranz, Freiheit, Demokratie und so weiter. Auch frühere Aufgaben der Kirche wie Armenversorgung, Beichte, Schule etc. hat nun der Staat übernommen und durch weltliche Adäquate ersetzt (Hartz4, Psychologen, staatl Schule)


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Ich glaube daran, was naturwissenschaftlich nachgewiesen ist/wurde.

 Da gibt es einfach kein Platz für übergeordnete Kräfte (Götter), Bewusstseinsebenen und dgl.

 Moral hat sich halt im Laufe der Evolution entwickelt, nur Gruppen von Individien, welche sich an die gleichen Werte halten können überleben.


----------



## Buxxdehude (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Was hat Moral mit Gott zu tun? 

Ich studiere Philosophie und Geschichte .

Feine Fächer .


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Ich studiere Philosophie und Geschichte .
> Feine Fächer .


 
 Und wie willst Du später mal dein Geld verdienen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Was hat Moral mit Gott zu tun?



Manche machen es halt an den Vereinsregeln fest die der olle Moses an der Packstation empfangen hatte, ich halte es trotzdem eher für Skrupel


----------



## Buxxdehude (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Und wie willst Du später mal dein Geld verdienen?


 
Taxi fahren ?

Nein ich stehe vor Bücherregalen und bin Experte .


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Was hat Moral mit Gott zu tun?
> 
> Ich studiere Philosophie und Geschichte .
> 
> Feine Fächer .



Deine Frage wundert mich etwas. Einer der größten Philosophen der Weltgeschichte, Kant, postulierte (!) die Existenz Gottes aus seinen moralphilosophischen Überlegungen heraus.


----------



## Buxxdehude (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Ich muss ja nicht daran glauben, was Philosophen postuliert haben oder ?

Für mich persönlich hat Moral nichts mit Gott zu tun .


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Deine Frage wundert mich etwas. Einer der größten Philosophen der Weltgeschichte, Kant, postulierte (!) die Existenz Gottes aus seinen moralphilosophischen Überlegungen heraus.


 
 Wobei aber nicht klar ist, unter welchen bewusstseinsverändernden Substanzen er dabei stand.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Allerdings würde mich jetzt interessieren, für wie groß du die Wahrscheinlichkeit hältst, dass es ein höheres Wesen geben kann, welches wir evenutell kaum wahrnehmen oder begreifen können.


 
Das ist ne sehr schwierige Frage, ich habe Theorien für beide Fälle (gibts / gibts nicht).

Hintergrund: Wenn man in die Welt der Naturwissenschaft und Physik tiefer (sehr tief...) eintaucht stellt man fest, dass unsere aktuellen Modelle sofern sie denn der Wahrheit nahe kommen (was auch keiner weiß) allergrößtenteils darauf beruhen, dass beobachtbarer Fakt A eine logische Folge von Fakt B sein muss. Das Spielchen wird so weit wie möglich betrieben bis wir beim aktuellen Teilchenmodell der Physik ankommen.
Die Essenz daraus die zu dem Thema hier passt ist folgende: Die Eigenschaften von Materie/Energie sind an sich schon so günstig, dass unser Universum und am Ende auch das Leben so wie es jetzt ist entstehen _muss_. Wäre nur eine einzige Komponente minimal anders (etwa die Gravitationskonstante etwas zu groß oder klein) wäre die Existenz wie wir sie kennen unmöglich.

Nun die beiden Theorien dazu, denn nur diese logischen Möglichkeiten gibt es dass genau das passiert.

1.) Ein höheres Wesen/Intelligenz hat Materie/Energie/Zeit/Raum usw. genau so geschaffen dass es "passt" und unsere Welt wie sie ist entsteht.

2.) Es gibt eine extrem große Zahl solcher Welten in der alle möglichen Gesetzmäßigkeiten gelten und wir leben in einer von ihnen wos zufällig "passt" (bei unendlich vielen Universen mit verschiedenen Regeln ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit 100% dass unseres wo die Regeln Leben erlauben dabei ist).

Welches davon die Wahrheit ist werden wir nie erfahren. Es gibt ja auch noch die Möglichkeit dass alle unsere Theorien falsch sind und was völlig anderes zutrifft. Man erschreckt sich in diesen Welten eben immer wieder darüber, wie viel man eigentlich nicht weiß - deswegen schrieb ich oben unser Wissen/mentale Auffassungsgabe ist an der Existenz gemessen "lächerlich klein". 


EDIT: Wenn ich meine eigenen Beiträge so lese frage ich mich, ob Philosophie vielleicht doch passender für mich gewesen wäre als naturwissenschaftlich/technische Studiengänge.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (22. August 2014)

Moral ist von keinem glauben abhängig. Das ist totaler blödsinn und dauert mir aber im Moment zu lange auszuschreiben.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> 1.) Ein höheres Wesen/Intelligenz hat Materie/Energie/Zeit/Raum usw. genau so geschaffen dass es "passt" und unsere Welt wie sie ist entsteht.


 
Wieso gibt es dann eine Unschärferelation?
Schon Einstein hat ja angenommen dass "Gott nicht würfelt" aber genau das ist ja die Grundlage der Quantenphysik.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Die gibts deswegen, weil
1.) das Wesen es für nötig oder einfach hübsch gehalten hat eine zu machen
2.) es zufällig entstanden ist und so gut funktioniert hat dass wir jetzt darüber diskutieren können

...oder es gibt sie gar nicht und unser komplettes Teilchen/Quantenmodell ist Käse (von den Lücken darin gesehen ein sehr löchriger...). 


Aber das driftet zu weit vom Thema ab fürchte ich. Nicht unbedingt vom Thema "Gott" aber sicherlich vom Thema "Moral".


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Ich muss ja nicht daran glauben, was Philosophen postuliert haben oder ?
> 
> Für mich persönlich hat Moral nichts mit Gott zu tun .



Da hast du Recht, aber nichtsdestotrotz hat Kant aufgezeigt, was Gott mit Moral zu tun haben könnte. Die Frage, was Gott mit Moral zu tun hat, halte ich daher von einem Philosophiestudenten, also von einem angehenden Fachmann, für etwas verwunderlich. Aber egal...


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber das driftet zu weit vom Thema ab fürchte ich. Nicht unbedingt vom Thema "Gott" aber sicherlich vom Thema "Moral".


 
Es geht ja um gott und Moral und da muss man schon einbringen dass sich die Gesellschaft, die Technik, die Entwicklung und auch das Wissen in den letzten 2000 Jahren doch sehr stark verändert hat.
Gerade die letzen 150 Jahre waren enorm wenn man die vorherigen 4000 Jahre als Maßstab nimmt.
Und mit Einzig neuer Technologien, neuer Einflüsse usw. verändern sich auch Moralvorstellungen.


----------



## turbosnake (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube daran, was naturwissenschaftlich nachgewiesen ist/wurde.
> Da gibt es einfach kein Platz für übergeordnete Kräfte (Götter), Bewusstseinsebenen und dgl.


 Die Frage ist dann nur ob man naturwissenschaftlich nachweisen kann das es keinen Gott gibt. Aber zumindest nach Gödels Gottesbeweis haben wir einen Gott:


> Definition 1: Ein Wesen ist göttlich, wenn es alle positiven Eigenschaften besitzt.
> Definition 2: Eine Eigenschaft eines Wesens heißt wesentlich, wenn alle weiteren Eigenschaften dieses Wesens daraus notwendig folgen.
> Definition 3: Ein Wesen existiert notwendig, wenn alle seine wesentlichen Eigenschaften notwendig sind.
> Axiom 1: Jede Eigenschaft ist entweder positiv oder nicht positiv.
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann nur ob man naturwissenschaftlich nachweisen kann das es keinen Gott gibt. Aber zumindest nach Gödels Gottesbeweis haben wir einen Gott:


 
Es ist unmöglich nachzuweisen dass etwas nicht vorhanden ist.
Allerdings gibt es eben auch keinen nachprüfbaren oder reproduzierbaren Beweise für die Existenz Gottes.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Vielen Dank Turbosnake, jetzt weiß ch wieder warum ich technischen Kram studiert habe. 
Die Mathematiker waren mir dabei schon immer suspekt...


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es dann eine Unschärferelation?
> Schon Einstein hat ja angenommen dass "Gott nicht würfelt" aber genau das ist ja die Grundlage der Quantenphysik.


 
 Hier haut irgendetwas nicht hin, das stammt keinesfalls von mir.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte wissen, ob moralisches Denken und Handeln auch ohne die Existenz Gottes zu begründen ist. Auch Atheisten denken und handeln praktisch moralisch (teils sogar moralischer als viele Theisten), aber wie sieht es mit der Theorie aus, mit dem philosophischen Fundament? Wie begründen Atheisten ihre moralische Richtschnur?



Die meisten Atheisten verzichten auf ultimative Erklärungen/Grundlagen von der Art, wie sie Religionen bieten - sonst wären sie keine Atheisten. Dementsprechend reicht es ihnen, ihre Moralvorstellungen aus ihrem eigenen Willen heraus zu "begründen".
Auf einer höheren Ebene kann man Moral aber auch einfach über (soziologische) Evolution begründen: Ohne einen Verhaltenscodex ist kein Zusammenleben möglich und ein enges Zusammenleben, wie beim modernen Menschen, erfordert sogar einen recht komplexen Verhaltenscodex. Darunter insbesondere Konzepte von gegenseitigem Schutz, Eigentum, Abgrenzung von Einflusssphären und natürlich Gleichberechtigung. Die restlichen Schritte zu gängigen Moralvorstellungen sind davon ausgehend nur noch Feinarbeit.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Der erste Gedanke den ich beim lesen des Threadtitels hatte war "Ist denn Gott ohne Moral möglich"?



Ihre moralischen (bzw. amoralischen) Dogmen/Grundzüge sind normalerweise der Ausgangspunkt für die Zusammenstellung eines jeden mystischen Wesens, also dürfte es wohl keinen klassischen Gott ohne ein spezifische Moral geben.



> und dann unter Zuhilfenahme von einigen für die damalige Zeit unerklärlichen Naturphänomenen getrieben einen Verantwortlichen in ihrem Kopf erschaffen mussten und ihn Gott nannten und bis heute glauben dass er der Moralverkünder war?



Soweit ich es überblicke, nutzen die meisten einfachen Naturreligionen ihre übernatürlichen Konzepte erstmal nur zur Erklärung von Naturereignissen. Jede Religion fängt mit einer Vergöttlichung von Sonne/Mond/Wasser/Erde an - keine mit einer von "Ehrlichkeit", "Gerechtigkeit" oder "Vergebung". Das scheint mir erst für "Hochkulturen" typisch zu sein, also Systeme mit ausgeprägten Hierarchien. Historisch gab es quasi immer Überschneidungen zwischen diesen Hierarchien und den religiösen Zirklen ==>
Nicht irgendwelche Halbaffen haben sich überlegt, dass ein "Gott" ihnen wohl die Moral gegeben hat, sondern irgend ein Priester/"göttlicher" Herrscher hat seinen Untertanen erzählt, dass der Gott, der jeden Morgen die Sonne aufgehen lässt, ihnen auch Vorschriften gemacht hat, wie zu leben haben. (Zufällig genau die gleichen Vorschriften, die besagter Herrscher gerne befolgt sehen möchte  )




Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube daran, was naturwissenschaftlich nachgewiesen ist/wurde.
> 
> Da gibt es einfach kein Platz für übergeordnete Kräfte (Götter), Bewusstseinsebenen und dgl.



Naturwissenschaft kann -per Definition- keine übernatürlichen Themen behandeln und es gibt auch eine ganze Menge natürlicher Themen, die nur bedingt "bewiesen" sind. Platz für verschiedene Formen von "Gott" sind da durchaus, auch wenn der Bedarf nicht mehr wirklich gegeben ist.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann nur ob man naturwissenschaftlich nachweisen kann das es keinen Gott gibt. Aber zumindest nach Gödels Gottesbeweis haben wir einen Gott:
> 
> Quelle


 
Also Definition 1 ist, wenn man sich so die Bandbreite an Göttern anschaut, schonmal sehr fragwürdig. Definition 3 macht imho nur eine Aussage über die Art einer möglichen Existenz, eine Aussage über das Vorhandensein der selbigen wäre imho eine Anmaßung und, wäre sie richtig, eine Wiederlegung weiter Teile der modernen Evolutionstheorie. Da wär er nicht der erste Mathematiker, der sich gegen diese auflehnt, aber als Biologe möchte ich anmerken, dass Evolutionsforscher recht viele Belege für letztere vorlegen können, aber die Mathematiker bislang noch keinen Gott präsentiert haben. Soviel also zu Naturwissenschaften und (selbst ernannten) "exakten Wissenschaften"


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Gerade an dem Verzicht auf ultimative bzw absolute Begründungen von Moral störe ich mich. Mir stellt sich die Frage: Warum würde ich mich schlecht fühlen, wenn ich anderen Leid zu fügen, sie bestehlen, körperlich verletzen, gar töten oder vergewaltigen würde. Warum würde mich das belasten? Was ist diese Kraft, die hinter meinem Gewissen steht? Woher kommt mein Glauben an das Gute? Warum strebe ich es an, sittlich zu sein? Das sind sehr essentielle Fragen, die nach einer profunden Antwort verlangen oder? Wie gesagt, echt ein schwieriges Thema. Ich geh mal pennen.


----------



## nigiheo (22. August 2014)

Es ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass auch Primaten "moralisch" handeln, moralisches Handeln also schon in den Genen verankert ist, dass hat nichts mit irgend einem Gott zu tun!


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Gerade an dem Verzicht auf ultimative bzw absolute Begründungen von Moral störe ich mich. Mir stellt sich die Frage: Warum würde ich mich schlecht fühlen, wenn ich anderen Leid zu fügen, sie bestehlen, körperlich verletzen, gar töten oder vergewaltigen würde. Warum würde mich das belasten? Was ist diese Kraft, die hinter meinem Gewissen steht? Woher kommt mein Glauben an das Gute? Warum strebe ich es an, sittlich zu sein? Das sind sehr essentielle Fragen, die nach einer profunden Antwort verlangen oder? Wie gesagt, echt ein schwieriges Thema. Ich geh mal pennen.


 
 Eine Gegenfrage.

 Was würdest du machen, wenn ich deine Liebsten missbrauchen, oder töten würde?


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

*nigiheo* 


Ah, dann sind Mörder, Kinderschänder und Diebe also nur Menschen mit einem Gendefekt? Warum sind die dann in Gefängnissen und nicht in Krankenhäusern? Sind sie nicht schuldfähig, weil sie keinen freien Willen haben?


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Ich denke das Moral ohne Gott (oder den Glauben an ihn) sehr wohl möglich ist. Die Moral wird dann durch die Gesellschaft und ihren Gesetze vorgegeben. Allerdings sind die ersten moralischen Regeln die mir bekannt sind die 10 Gebote. Und die wären ohne Religion nicht entstanden.
Oder gibt es noch ältere Schriften in der Art?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die ersten moralischen Regeln die mir bekannt sind die 10 Gebote. Und die wären ohne Religion nicht entstanden.


 
Die gabs schon vorher. Das Werkzeug "Religion" hats nur möglich gemacht, sehr viele Menschen mit Nachdruck daran zu erinnern, sie sich zu merken und sich auch dran zu halten. 

Auch Stämme die keine/völlig andere Religionen ohne "Gebote" haben wissen, dass man sich am besten nicht gegenseitig den Schädel spaltet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Erinnert mich an den Pfaffen der damals für den Konfirmationsunterricht zuständig war. Gläubiger wie der Papst und er verlangte jeden Sonntag den Besuch seiner Heuchelstunde. Seit dieser Zeit gehört der Personenkreis zu meinem Feindbild


----------



## bschicht86 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Es scheint so zu sein, dass der Mensch von Anfang an eine Art Moral (Gewissen) innehatte, mit dem ein Miteinander in gewisser Weise Möglich war.
Etwas schriftliches und aussagekräftiges wie die 10 Gebote hatten den Hintergrund einer Religion, da der Schreiber dieser sie nicht als sein geistiges Eigentum bezeichnete, sondern von einem Gott kommend.

Allerdings kann die Religion auch zu etwas werden, die diese niedergeschriebenen Moralbegriffe für ihre eigenen Zwecke missbraucht. Interessant fand ich, was Jesus über die damaligen religiösen Führer sagte, dass sie die Gebote Gottes verwässerten und den Menschen Menschengebote aufbürdeten und sie im gleichen Atemzug Heuchler nannte.

Kleines Bsp: Das Gebot, man soll am Sabbat nicht arbeiten, mit Ausnahme von Hilfeleistungen von Tieren oder Menschen in Not war nur eines. Damals zur Zeit Jesu hatte man wohl 39 verschiedene Arten von Arbeit definiert, die nicht erlaubt waren. Kümmelspalterei. Heute ist es wohl noch schlimmer geworden, ich hatte mal gehört, dass diejenigen, die sich an den Sabbat halten, bereits Tags zuvor das Toliettenpapier zurechtreißen, da das Abrupfen einer Lage wohl als Arbeit gilt.

Ebenso ist es nur verständlich, wenn man die Religionen wegen solch Kleinigkeiten verurteilt, da man sieht, dass sie sich nicht an den "wichtigen" Gebote beteiligen, wie z.b. du sollst nicht töten, aber die Waffen der Soldaten segnen. Heuchelei in Echtzeit.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Es scheint so zu sein, dass der Mensch von Anfang an eine Art Moral (Gewissen) innehatte, mit dem ein Miteinander in gewisser Weise Möglich war.


 
Muss ja auch so sein da der Mensch ein soziales Lebewesen ist. Man hat schon in Gruppen zusammengelebt als man das Feuer noch nicht kontrolliert hat.
Damals wurden auch schon Regeln aufgestellt die das Miteinander leichter und klarer machen.
Heute brauchen wir komplexere Regeln weil die Anzahl an Menschen die miteinander leben deutlich gestiegen ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



> Ebenso ist es nur verständlich, wenn man die Religionen wegen solch Kleinigkeiten verurteilt, da man sieht, dass sie sich nicht an die "wichtigen" Gebote beteiligen, wie z.b. du sollst nicht töten, aber die Waffen der Soldaten segnen. Heuchelei in Echtzeit.


 Das wäre dann der Glaubenskrieg der wieder jedes Mittel rechtfertigt


----------



## bschicht86 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Heute brauchen wir komplexere Regeln weil die Anzahl an Menschen die miteinander leben deutlich gestiegen ist.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nur die komplexeren Regeln bedarf, weil jeder Mensch doch unterschiedliche Moralvorstellungen hat.

Sry, wenn ich dann noch die Religion einbeziehe. Ich finde halt interessant, was Jesus vorgelebt und gepredigt hat.
"Liebe deinen Nächsten wie dich selbst", "Du sollst deine Feinde lieben" oder die aktive Form der Goldene Regel "Was immer du willst, dass dir die Menschen tun, tu ihnen ebenso"
Wenn man sich an sowas einfaches hält, sind nichtmal komplexe Regeln notwenig, um miteinader auszukommen, es ginge sogar viel weiter, Kriege zwischen verschiedenen Volksgruppen würden auch nicht zustande kommen.

Gier und Neid sind nunmal leider Bedingungen, die jegliche Moral kaputt machen können.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nur die komplexeren Regeln bedarf, weil jeder Mensch doch unterschiedliche Moralvorstellungen hat.



Aber nicht wenn die Menschen innerhalb einer Gesellschaft leben.
In Deutschland haben die meisten Menschen sicher annähernd die gleichen Moralvorstellungen.
Das gilt mir hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit für ganz Europa weil die Menschen hier auch einen hohen Bildungsgrad besitzen.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Sry, wenn ich dann noch die Religion einbeziehe. Ich finde halt interessant, was Jesus vorgelebt und gepredigt hat.
> "Liebe deinen Nächsten wie dich selbst", "Du sollst deine Feinde lieben" oder die aktive Form der Goldene Regel "Was immer du willst, dass dir die Menschen tun, tu ihnen ebenso"
> Wenn man sich an sowas einfaches hält, sind nichtmal komplexe Regeln notwenig, um miteinader auszukommen, es ginge sogar viel weiter, Kriege zwischen verschiedenen Volksgruppen würden auch nicht zustande kommen.
> 
> Gier und Neid sind nunmal leider Bedingungen, die jegliche Moral kaputt machen können.



Ja. Das soll er gesagt haben. Ebenso die Sache mit der anderen Wange.
Andere Ferse in der Bibel zeichnen aber wiederum ein anderes Bild und jeder interpretiert das so wie er es gerade braucht.
Dazu kommt dass materielle Dinge für die meisten wichtiger Wiegen als ein Glaube.
Macht ist ebenso eine Droge wie Reichtum und das Streben danach.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dass materielle Dinge für die meisten wichtiger Wiegen als ein Glaube.



Und genau das meine ich mit unterschiedlichen Moralvorstellungen 

Der mit dem Glaube achte mehr darauf, welche Auswirkungen sein Handeln auf seinen nächsten hat, wenn er denn die genannten Regeln genau beachtet. Auch wenn sein Nächster ein Afrikaner oder Moslem ist.
Der Banker mit Macht in der Hand achtet höchstens darauf, dass seine Tasche gut gefüllt wird und der Erfolg des Unternehmens gefördert wird; was aber darüber hinaus passiert (Finanzblasen und deren Folgen etc.) ignoriert er bewusst oder unbewusst.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Und genau das meine ich mit unterschiedlichen Moralvorstellungen
> 
> Der mit dem Glaube achte mehr darauf, welche Auswirkungen sein Handeln auf seinen nächsten hat, wenn er denn die genannten Regeln genau beachtet.



Das ist eben das Problem.
Wenn du das so siehst wieso gab es dann Kreuzzüge?
Wieso wurde im Namen der Religion große Teile von Afrika besetzt, die Menschen dort missioniert und dann versklavt?
Was ist mit der Hexenverfolgung?
Wieso werden im Namen des Glaubes Menschen vertrieben, getötet, unterdrückt?



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Der Banker mit Macht in der Hand achtet höchstens darauf, dass seine Tasche gut gefüllt wird und der Erfolg des Unternehmens gefördert wird; was aber darüber hinaus passiert (Finanzblasen und deren Folgen etc.) ignoriert er bewusst oder unbewusst.



Und der glaubenstreue freut sich wenn seine Aktien im Wert steigen.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem.
> Wenn du das so siehst wieso gab es dann Kreuzzüge?
> Wieso wurde im Namen der Religion große Teile von Afrika besetzt, die Menschen dort missioniert und dann versklavt?
> Was ist mit der Hexenverfolgung?
> Wieso werden im Namen des Glaubes Menschen vertrieben, getötet, unterdrückt?



Ist es nicht offensichtlich in der Geschichte, speziell der Kirche, dass diese sich vom geschiebenen und dem, was Jesus vorgelebt hatte, abgewandt hatte und ihre eigenes Ding machte? (Menschengebote)

Deshalb kann man auch nicht Gott oder der Bibel die Verantwortung dafür zuschieben, wenn doch die Religion das macht, was sie will und nicht das, was der Gründer im Sinn hatte.

EDIT:





Threshold schrieb:


> Und der glaubenstreue freut sich wenn seine Aktien im Wert steigen.



Der "Freut" sich aber genauso, wenn die Finanzblase platzt und er vor dem Nichts steht.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Aber wo brauchst du die Bibel wenn du eine Gesellschaft hast die eine Moralvorstellung hat?
Dass in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft Geld verdient werden will ist ja nichts verwerfliches.
Über die Methoden kann man sich streiten und auch darüber dass einige wenige eine große Menge bescheißen und ausnehmen.
Aber das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein.
Ein Buch das vor 2000 Jahren geschrieben wurde ändert nichts daran wie der Mensch ist.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Buch das vor 2000 Jahren geschrieben wurde ändert nichts daran wie der Mensch ist.



Das stimmt.

Allerdings kann sich der Mensch auch dahingehend ändern, dass es auf der Welt besser aussehen könnte. Nur will er das anscheinend nicht 
Oder ihm fehlt ein Vorbild.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Ich hoffe du driftest jetzt nicht in die heile Welt von Star Trek ab wo es keine Kriege und keine Krankheiten und auch kein Geld mehr gibt.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Wär doch ein tolles Leben so ohne Kriege und Krankheiten, findest du nicht? 

Aber so ganz ohne Geld geht es in der momentanen Gesellschaft nicht. Ohne Geld ist zwar ein netter Ansatz, vorallem damit wohl auch gleich auf einem Schlag viele Probleme Vergangenheit wären. Die Probleme, die sich in einer Gesellschaft ohne Geld ergeben, sind dann aber oft der Gier und dem Neid geschuldet, daher hier, heute und aktuell wohl nicht machbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Gerade an dem Verzicht auf ultimative bzw absolute Begründungen von Moral störe ich mich. Mir stellt sich die Frage: Warum würde ich mich schlecht fühlen, wenn ich anderen Leid zu fügen, sie bestehlen, körperlich verletzen, gar töten oder vergewaltigen würde. Warum würde mich das belasten? Was ist diese Kraft, die hinter meinem Gewissen steht? Woher kommt mein Glauben an das Gute? Warum strebe ich es an, sittlich zu sein? Das sind sehr essentielle Fragen, die nach einer profunden Antwort verlangen oder?



Wie gesagt: Problemlos mit der Evolution eines sozialen Lebewesens zu erklären. _Homo sapiens_ ist deswegen so erfolgreich, weil er in großen Gruppen zusammenarbeitet. Damit geht ein sehr starker Selektionsdruck einher, der eine gewisse Empathie gegenüber Artgenossen, genauer: Sippenangehörige, fest verankert. Das man sich "schlecht fühlt", wenn man amoralisch handelt, ist im einfachsten Fall ein angeborener Instinkt.
In der Praxis dürfte dieser aber, wie alles menschliche Verhalten, sehr stark durch die Sozialisation überlagert sein. D.h. du fühlst, wie in vielen anderen Punkten auch, dass, was dir im Laufe deiner Erziehung und sonstigen Lebensgeschichte antrainiert wurde. Eben diese Grundzüge der Gesellschaft gehen aber letzten Endes auf genau die gleichen Kräfte zurück, auch wenn sie nach Jahrtausenden als Selbstzweck gepredigt werden.
Deutlich wird das erst, wenn davon abgewichen wird. Man betrachte z.B. die historischen Beispiele, in denen bestimmte Personenkreise schlichtweg als nicht-Menschen definiert wurden (Sklaverei, Nazi-Zeit): Man kann den Menschen sehr wohl so indoktrinieren, dass er andere nicht mehr als zu seiner Sippe gehörig empfindet. Und wenn das gelingt, verschwinden auch sämtliche gewohnten moralischen Hemmungen. (Im Falle mancher Psychopathen klappt das auch ohne externen Einfluss, in verringertem Maße findet man es auch in der Kleinkriminalität: Diebe klauen, ihrem Selbstverständnis nach, eher bei "den anderen", die "eh genug haben". D.h. hier ist noch eine moralische Hemmung aktiv -man fügt keinen schweren Schaden zu, nimmt nur "überschüssiges"-, aber sie ist bereits unter das Niveau herabgesetzt, welches "für die eigenen" gelten würde)




nigiheo schrieb:


> Es ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass auch Primaten "moralisch" handeln, moralisches Handeln also schon in den Genen verankert ist, dass hat nichts mit irgend einem Gott zu tun!


 
Ist theologisch bewiesen, dass Affen keinen Gott haben? 




Split99999 schrieb:


> Ah, dann sind Mörder, Kinderschänder und Diebe also nur Menschen mit einem Gendefekt? Warum sind die dann in Gefängnissen und nicht in Krankenhäusern? Sind sie nicht schuldfähig, weil sie keinen freien Willen haben?


 
Der Mensch ist in der Lage, sein geamtes Handeln bewusst zu kontrollieren - wenn er will. Dass sich einzelne Menschen entgegen angenommer angeborener Triebe verhalten, kann also sowohl bedeuten, dass diese ihre Triebe überwinden, als auch dass diese Triebe bei einigen Menschen nicht vorhanden sind, als auch dass diese vermeintlichen Triebe gar nicht vorhanden sind und umgekehrt die restlichen Menschen bewusst Handlungsschemata verfolgen, die eigentlich nicht in der Art verankert sind.

Was der Fall ist, lernt man eher durch Betrachtung verschiedener, möglichst unabhängiger/primitiver Kulturkreise und von, möglichst wenig beeinflussten, Kindern, denn von Menschen, die mehr-oder-minder durch eigene Entscheidungen außerhalb der Gesellschaft leben.


----------



## informatrixx (24. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich die Frage: Warum würde ich mich schlecht fühlen, wenn ich anderen Leid zu fügen, sie bestehlen, körperlich verletzen, gar töten oder vergewaltigen würde. Warum würde mich das belasten? Was ist diese Kraft, die hinter meinem Gewissen steht?


 
Die "Kraft" die dahinter steckt, ist eine Art Droge.
Im Gehirn gibt es ein "Belohnungszentrum", das aktiviert wird, wenn man anderen Menschen gutes tut.
Das hat der Mensch wahrscheinlich in der Evolution so entwickelt.

Im Gehirn werden "Glückshormone" ausgeschüttet (Beispiel: Oxytocin, Endorphine),
die das Gehirn gelegentlich braucht (ist davon abhängig).

Würde man anderen Menschen nur schlechtes antun,
bleiben die "Glückshormone" aus, man fühlt sich schlecht,
weil das Gehirn davon abhängig ist.


----------



## Seeefe (24. August 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Die "Kraft" die dahinter steckt, ist eine Art Droge.
> Im Gehirn gibt es ein "Belohnungszentrum", das aktiviert wird, wenn man anderen Menschen gutes tut.
> Das hat der Mensch wahrscheinlich in der Evolution so entwickelt.
> 
> ...



Wobei wer bestimmt was schlecht ist? 
Wenn man als Kanibale aufgewachaen ist, wird man durch das essen eines menschen sich bestimmt nicht schlecht fühlen, sondern erhält davon seine glückshormone.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

*ruyven_macaran*

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Wieder mal sehr interessant. Ich lass das erst mal sacken, Einwände folgen vielleicht später.


----------



## Hänschen (24. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*

Mif fiel beim angucken von Dokus über die indogenen Völker am Amazonas auf dass sie die Religion/Götter benutzen um Kindern/noch nicht weit Entwickelten Ansgt zu machen bzw. sie von gewissen Orten fernzuhalten oder zu bestimmten (gern gefährlichen) Ritualen zu zwingen. Nach dem Motto "der gefährliche Gott XY hat es befohlen tue es oder es passiert etwas ganz furchtbares". Somit bleiben die Kinder brav und auch die Heranwachsenden bzw. Rückständigen, welche man auch durch getürkte Rituale mit zB. giftigem Inhalt sogar "entsorgen" kann (mein Eindruck).

Es kann natürlich sein dass die Religion aller Völker so eine Unterdrückende Funktion hat und man sie braucht um Kinder, Jugendliche, Dumme etc. zu knechten bzw. ruhigzuhalten.

Dass so ziemlich alle Völker Religion entwickeln ist finde ich sehr "bemerkenswert" ...


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Dass so ziemlich alle Völker Religion entwickeln ist finde ich sehr "bemerkenswert" ...


 
Das hat eben eine Menge mit Unwissenheit zu tun.
Der Mensch kann nicht alles per Wissenschaft erklären -- damals als die Religionen entstanden sind schon gar nicht -- und dann gab es eben den Gott des Donners usw.
Was müssen die Menschen gedacht haben als es plötzlich ein Erdbeben gab und sie ja keine Ahnung haben was das genau und geschweige denn wie das entsteht.
Oder noch früher bei Sonnenfinsternissen. Wem war bewusst dass sich nur der Mond vor die Sonne schob?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2014)

*AW: Moral ohne Gott möglich?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wobei wer bestimmt was schlecht ist?



In erster Linie die Sozialisation, wobei gewisse Grundzüge anzunehmen sind, die genetisch verankert sein könnten. Auseinanderhalten kann man beides in der Praxis natürlich nicht (moralisch SEHR fragwürdige Experimente mal ausgenommen  ), aber gewisse Grundkonzepte wie "töte deinen Nächsten nicht", "füge anderen nicht unnötiges Leid zu" oder "verteidige deine Gruppe" lassen sich bei so ziemlich allen menschlichen Gruppierungen finden, afaik selbst bei sogenannten "Wolfskindern".




Hänschen schrieb:


> Mif fiel beim angucken von Dokus über die indogenen Völker am Amazonas auf dass sie die Religion/Götter benutzen um Kindern/noch nicht weit Entwickelten Ansgt zu machen bzw. sie von gewissen Orten fernzuhalten oder zu bestimmten (gern gefährlichen) Ritualen zu zwingen. Nach dem Motto "der gefährliche Gott XY hat es befohlen tue es oder es passiert etwas ganz furchtbares". Somit bleiben die Kinder brav und auch die Heranwachsenden bzw. Rückständigen, welche man auch durch getürkte Rituale mit zB. giftigem Inhalt sogar "entsorgen" kann (mein Eindruck).
> 
> Es kann natürlich sein dass die Religion aller Völker so eine Unterdrückende Funktion hat und man sie braucht um Kinder, Jugendliche, Dumme etc. zu knechten bzw. ruhigzuhalten.



ALLE Formen von Macht lassen sich für so etwas missbrauchen. (Genauer: Diese Form des Gebrauchs ist sowas von gängig, dass das "miss" schon fast unpassend wirkt.) Funktioniert in weiten Teilen auch mit "König", dem "Monster unterm Bett" oder "der bösen Schwester" an Stelle von "Gott". Umgekehrt wird es im Polytheismus oder bei Vergötterung der Natur als solches schwieriger.
=> Imho kann so etwas nicht der Ursprung eines Gott-Konzeptes sein. Zumal es ja auch nur funktioniert, wenn die Götter auch von den Erwachsenen regelmäßig geehrt werden und somit den Kindern als Persönlichkeiten absoluter Autorität geläufig sind. Das alles als rein pädagogisches Konzept zu faken wäre ein unangemessener Aufwand, da kann man leichter/sinnvoller den Häuptling/etc zur ultimativen Instanz erklären.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat eben eine Menge mit Unwissenheit zu tun.
> Der Mensch kann nicht alles per Wissenschaft erklären -- damals als die Religionen entstanden sind schon gar nicht -- und dann gab es eben den Gott des Donners usw.
> Was müssen die Menschen gedacht haben als es plötzlich ein Erdbeben gab und sie ja keine Ahnung haben was das genau und geschweige denn wie das entsteht.
> Oder noch früher bei Sonnenfinsternissen. Wem war bewusst dass sich nur der Mond vor die Sonne schob?


 
Wobei es interessant ist, dass fast alle Völker multiple göttliche Persönlichkeiten als Erklärung für diese Ereignisse erfinden. Nur sehr wenige beten direkt die Natur an, afaik gar keiner hat direkt mit dem Monotheismus gestartet. Umgekehrt haben die meisten Völker keine Götter für viele alltäglichen Ereignisse nötig, auch wenn sie z.B. nicht die nötige Naturwissenschaft haben, um Schwerkraft zu erklären. Für den Sonnenaufgang dagegen quasi immer.
Diesen Hang zur selektiven Personifizierung zu erklären wäre durchaus interessant.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (26. August 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Gerade an dem Verzicht auf ultimative bzw absolute Begründungen von Moral störe ich mich. Mir stellt sich die Frage: Warum würde ich mich schlecht fühlen, wenn ich anderen Leid zu fügen, sie bestehlen, körperlich verletzen, gar töten oder vergewaltigen würde. Warum würde mich das belasten? Was ist diese Kraft, die hinter meinem Gewissen steht? Woher kommt mein Glauben an das Gute? Warum strebe ich es an, sittlich zu sein? Das sind sehr essentielle Fragen, die nach einer profunden Antwort verlangen oder? Wie gesagt, echt ein schwieriges Thema. Ich geh mal pennen.



Die Natur gibt uns lebewesen allgemein evolutionstechnische vor uns weiter zu entwickeln - fort zu pflanzen.
Bei manchen artet dieser Hormongesteuerte wille vielleicht etwas abstrakt aus :-p x-D

Aber um uns selbst und unsere species zu erhalten, ist es ja nicht gerade förderlich wild rum zu töten. Das kann man ja dann abends bei na runde Bier mit Kollegen per gta5 ausleben.
Manche brauchen es halt, sich an einen glauben fest zu halten. Oft ist der glaube ja auch deswegen in verarmten Ländern besonders hoch. Weil es einer Erklärung bedarf warum es einem so schlecht geht.

Aber das hat nichts mit Moral zu tun.
Ich habe noch nie geglaubt...und glaubt mir! Ich habe ein großes moralisches empfinden. Ebenso wie meine Frau. Hingegen sind mir viele aus dem bekannten Kreis, Arbeitsumfeld usw bekannt, bei denen es bei weitem nicht so ist...die schlimmsten von denen sind religiös.
Fast jeder grosse Krieg oder Feldzug hatte religiösen Hintergrund. Ob Kirche, Buddhismus oder Koran, für mich fällt das alles unter Sekte und sekte bedeutet für mich glaube.


----------

